# Roomie to Grow 2 - by Estrata (~BBW, ~BHM, Illustrated, Eating, ~XWG)



## estrata

_~BBW, ~BHM, Illustrated, Eating, ~XWG_ - Sarah begins to become acclimated to a new life style

Who wants more?  Hope it's not jumping around too much....

Casey:
Height: 5'6"
Starting Weight: 186lb 
Current Weight: 189lb 

Sarah: 
Height: 5'9" 
Starting Weight: 127lb
Current Weight: 134lb
*
Roomie to Grow 2 
by Estrata​*


----------



## estrata




----------



## Browniestuff

i absolutely love it! you have an amazing gift! 

-Max


----------



## i_show_4_bbws

i love it and wish it to comm trew


----------



## Milkdud

I'll give ya some art critique since that's what it seems would help the best.

Casey's belly looks a little wierd on panel 3, but that's about it! Good Job!


----------



## estrata

Hmm, good point. I'll be sure to change that tomorrow!

Don't want any bellies looking weird. They're the most important part!


----------



## Ghostly-Spectre

Good job. i look foward to this.

By the way how do you do this artwork so fast?


----------



## mikael

You have no idea how giddy I got when I saw "Learning Curves 2" as the thread title. Excellant follow-up, but I still want more!:eat2:


----------



## Brit

You're far too quick! That was excellent! I can see that this is just the beginning - and her little 'pot' looks pretty good!

Wonder what's in the Vegetables...

Wonder who Casey's 'Friend' was...


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Good job Laura!

For a stuffing fan like me it is a classic comic already!!! BTW: how many time went by between the storyline of issue 1 and issue 2 as Sarah gained 7 pounds!

Or did she eat 7 pounds of food on that day?

I hope to hear from you soon! Keep on!

Best wishes,

SBL


----------



## estrata

Yes, like my foreshadowing of Casey’s friend that is a “big eater”. =) I said there would be BHMs!  

This is meant to be that night Sarah moved in and the next morning. I know, 7lbs is a lot for cookies and a huge meal. But she ate magic foreign asparagus. Or something. LOL, I just wanted to get her started with a bang… or a bulge, that is.  

Oh, and all the interest in the comic sort of spurred me to go fast. At the expense of homework and commissions, tbh. ^_^ The next episode may take a little longer while I catch up, but not too long!


----------



## klosterblocked

Another episode this quickly? I think I love you.


----------



## roundbird

estrata said:


> Hmm, good point. I'll be sure to change that tomorrow!
> 
> Don't want any bellies looking weird. They're the most important part!


Please keep Sarah's gain realistic. Not too much too fast. Even if you eat a ton you don't gain 20 lbs in a week!
Thanks, the story's great!


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Another winner, Laura!

As a fan of round tummies, I enjoyed seeing Sarah sprout hers.

Since, this is a story, I've no problem with some artistic license. So let Sarah's pot belly grow and bring on the fat guys too! This has the potential to be a very cool and very fun story and you're doing great, so far.

Perhaps you could give Sarah a guy and Casey could fatten them both? Just a thought.


Dennis


----------



## masterofdisasta7

damn you are a really great artist,id even pay some money for your stuff! you should keep going with this comic till shes immoble!


----------



## 1300 Class

Top stuff indeed!


----------



## estrata

Operation bellyfix - complete.  

Thank you all for the kind comments. It's really wonderful to get all this interest and support! :wubu:

Okay, I'm getting comments that 7lbs is way too much for one night. I knew this, and I was going to attribute it to “magic” asparagus. But I understand the desire for realism &#8211; I often shy away from magic foods, etc... in weight gain stories as well. So I put up a poll. Unfortunately I don’t think I could bring myself to go back and reduce her potbelly (that was my whole reason for having her gain 7lbs &#8211; I didn’t want to keep drawing a skinny girl! ^_^), but I can at least say she gained 3lbs instead of 7! ^_^

BTW, she is wearing pajama pants. But don’t worry all, there will be plenty of popping buttons later in the show. I have to administer the treats slowly, to keep you all hooked!  I'm so evil!


----------



## estrata

Bad news... looks like there is already a story called Learning Curves. :doh: Time to think up a new name! Man, and my brain has barely cooled down from trying to think up this title!


----------



## 1300 Class

In my opinion, its about right. So what if its not perfectly realistic?  We can allow ourselves a little imagination.


----------



## Brit

Never mind...I'm sure no-one will notice.

If you still want to change, I can suggest 'The Weigh we Were'...okay, I know. It stinks.


----------



## Ganaroth

On the subject of the gain/the size of her belly:

Seven pounds in one night is....unrealistic, unless you are speaking simply of a volume of food still retained in her. Even three pounds is high for a 'Normal' gain of body weight. Twenty pounds is, in the words of Monty Python, right out. Assuming, of course, that you are interested in a 'Normal' rate of gain. The size of her belly is fine if one assumes that she is still stuffed to the brim (a real possibility), but if that's a permanent change to her body, it LOOKS closer to twenty pounds than three or seven. Which is, as said, unrealistic.

On the comic in general:

The art is good, and very pleasing to the eye. You have a knack for making both the thin and heavier characters attractive which is lacking in too many would-be weight gain artists. In too many artists of any kind, for that matter. As for the plot... well, it's really too early to tell. If you only saw the first fifteen minutes of 2001: A Space Odyssey, you'd think it was about monkeys. But you've got us interested, which is after all, the point.

On the title:

It's too bad that "Learning Curves" is taken. Perhaps something like "Full Credit" would do in its place?

Ahem. Now that I'm done talking, please get back to drawing the comic. None of us are going to get any sleep until you do. (winks)

--Ganaroth


----------



## masterofdisasta7

I agree,theres plenty of relistic gaining out there,we need a little magic if you ask me


----------



## klosterblocked

Keep in mind, you can only make her gain so much. If you do it too fast, the comic will come to an end a lot faster.


----------



## estrata

True, true, true... but if I do it too slow, it will be a long time before I can draw big bellies!  

Well, there seems to be a dead heat between 3lb, 7lbs, and 20lbs. LOL.


----------



## Ganaroth

I shouldn't be THAT long.

Especially if you leave some down-time between issues so to speak. Remember, even at a rate of only 3 lbs per day, you're still looking to have the main character gain a prodigious amount of weight by the end of the school year. Heck, she'll have crested nine hundred pounds by the time they wheel her back home for the summer!


----------



## bobtayor90

very nice. casey is soo hot, make her fatter too! (i love that belly)


----------



## bobtayor90

another note, you should keep this sarah girl gaining till she's immobile, and then some (i cant wait to see how you'd illustrate that)


----------



## billedmeup

I'd like to see the belly go back down a bit so she will be comfotable stuffing herself again. I'm into moderate weight gain, not immobility. This is not a criticism. I love it so far...can't wait for next episode.


----------



## Discodave

If you havent found a new name yet. What about
"Roomie to grow" 
You know like the phrase "room to grow" ?
or 
"Food for thought"
Meh best i can think of lol :doh: 
Discodave:bow:


----------



## estrata

"Roomie to grow"... I LOVE IT!!!!

Definitely, thats perfect! So perfect! Woot!

Thank you so much Discodave! You get many hugs! Many, many hugs! And some kind of prize... would you like to suggest the next thing I draw? Ill IM you!!


----------



## estrata

Alright, it's official. "Roomie to grow" is the new title! It's so cute, I even think it's better then Learning Curves! Yay, I love you Discodave!

Also, it seems everyone is undecided on the weight gain issue. It seems everyone who is posting prefers 3lbs, yet everyone who is voting likes 20lbs! I think I have to make a authorly decision here!

Well, Im not going to do 20lbs because I do want this comic to last along time. And 7lbs, I know, is a bit much. Soo... Im going to say 4lbs for Sarah and 3lbs for Casey. I mean, they were magic vegetables!

Anyway, Im planning to get started on the next comic either tomorrow or Monday, once I have all this pesky homework and stuff out of the way!

And Im afraid my mouth is shut on her eventual weight. Can't give away the ending!


----------



## Browniestuff

ending? why should there be an ending? i realize that you have a life laura, and no matter how many contributions you receive, eventually you may have to give in and join the work force, but you could make history by being the first weight gain comic to go on for years . And i know we would ALL love it .

Max


----------



## estrata

Hmm, are you saying I should make a living by doing WG art and comics....

That would be AWSOME!  

Maybe once I've got about 100 pages or so done I'll see about getting this printed? And we can go from there!

Continuing on that financial train of thought, I'm thinking of doing some BBW/BHM anime artwork and auctioning it on eBay. Would anyone be interested? And is there somewhere on Dimensions I could post an announcement of that? I mean, its not exactly a paysite but I suppose thats the only room where shameless self promotion is encouraged!


----------



## Still a Skye fan

The new title is fine with me.

Looking forward to part 3


Dennis


----------



## lizzy

Still a Skye fan said:


> Another winner, Laura!
> 
> As a fan of round tummies, I enjoyed seeing Sarah sprout hers.
> 
> Since, this is a story, I've no problem with some artistic license. So let Sarah's pot belly grow and bring on the fat guys too! This has the potential to be a very cool and very fun story and you're doing great, so far.
> 
> Perhaps you could give Sarah a guy and Casey could fatten them both? Just a thought.
> 
> 
> Dennis



I agree. Keep it realistic - this way we can enjoy many more installments. :eat1: And, definately bring on a guy to make nice and round. Great work!


----------



## billedmeup

Please don't give up. Your fans are eagerly awaiting episode three.


----------



## Blackbean

billedmeup said:


> Please don't give up. Your fans are eagerly awaiting episode three.


"Progress to Episode Three: 40%, currently inking"

less than half way home, ah well...


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Hey, I'll wait as long as it takes for something this good.


Dennis


----------



## estrata

Sorry things are taking so long! Things have been hectic lately but I'm going to try and set aside sometime for myself this weekend and work on the comic!

Here's something to tide you over. His name is Jason, and you'll be seeing *more* of him soon.


----------



## Blackbean

estrata said:


> Sorry things are taking so long! Things have been hectic lately but I'm going to try and set aside sometime for myself this weekend and work on the comic!
> 
> Here's something to tide you over. His name is Jason, and you'll be seeing *more* of him soon.


Unfortunately I'm Jack Sprat about gain but thanks for the update


----------



## Brit

estrata said:


> Sorry things are taking so long! Things have been hectic lately but I'm going to try and set aside sometime for myself this weekend and work on the comic!
> 
> Here's something to tide you over. His name is Jason, and you'll be seeing *more* of him soon.



Oh...my...

Scrumptious!


----------



## Fez_4

My, he makes Casey look "almost" thinner than Casey makes Sarah in comparison. XD


----------



## lara

oooh he's so cute!!! i feel like drawing again just because i saw this! love it


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer

LOVE the pic of Jason on your site. Bring him on ... soon!:smitten:


----------



## zonker

estrata said:


> Sorry things are taking so long! Things have been hectic lately but I'm going to try and set aside sometime for myself this weekend and work on the comic!
> 
> Here's something to tide you over. His name is Jason, and you'll be seeing *more* of him soon.



You gotta love dem moobs! Are they going to get bigger too... Great job, Laura!


----------



## Browniestuff

I have to ask, where did you go? I'm hoping it's nothing serious that has kept you from continuing.

Max


----------



## safdsAFsfrfsaf

Does anyone know what happened to the author? I'm hoping it's just RL intervering with projects rather than anything serious...


----------



## Observer

I have no information. The websites linked from her profile were last updated in 2007. Hopefully she'll read these posts and respond.


----------

